# Вопросы-ответы > Кришна для начинающих >  При повторении вижу образ Шри Кришны. С чем это связано?

## Ямуначарья дас

11.03.2010  Mylene2009:

Харе Кришна! Я совсем недавно начала повторять Святое Имя Господа, но уже чувствую его влияние на себя. Это приносит мне огромное удовольствие. В последнее время при повторении вижу образ Шри Кришны. Он так прекрасен! Скажите пожалуйста, с чем это связано?
Заранее спасибо за ответ.

----------


## Ямуначарья дас

Харе Кришна, Милена!

Теоретически возможны два варианта:

1. Вы получаете даршан Кришны.
2. Это может быть то, что называют «бранти даршана», ложный даршан, суть фантазии, выдумки, видения (ум преданного интерпретирует нечто материальное, как даршан Кришны, например, внезапную мысль принимает за голос в голове, внезапно всплывший в памяти образ за появление Господа и т.п.). Бранти-даршана, согласно Патанджали Муни, является одним из препятствий пути йоги, которые мешают сосредоточить ум на главной цели и сделать его сильным и непоколебимым.

Чтобы преданный видел Кришну непосредственно, когда он произносит Святое Имя, он должен находиться на уровне как минимум бхавы. Признаки преданного, находящегося на уровне бхавы, описаны в 18-ой главе «Нектара преданности»:

1. Он стремится посвятить все свое время преданному служению Господу. Он не любит праздности. Он хочет служить всегда, не отвлекаясь ни на что другое, сутки напролет.
2. Он всегда невозмутим и сдержан.
3. Его не влекут к себе никакие соблазны и приманки материального мира.
4. Он не ждет материальной славы или уважения в награду за свою деятельность.
5. Он никогда не сомневается в том, что Кришна дарует ему Свою милость.
6. Он всегда горит желанием верой и правдой служить Господу.
7. Он очень привязан к воспеванию святых имен Господа.
8. Он всегда жаждет описывать трансцендентные качества Господа.
9. Он счастлив жить в месте, где проходили игры Господа: в Матхуре, Вриндаване или Двараке.

Пока у преданного сохраняется хоть малейшая тенденция наслаждаться независимо от Кришны, он не сможет увидеть Его лицом к лицу:

Шримад Бхагаватам (6.10.25):

Верховный Господь, создавший нас из Своей внешней энергии и милостиво позволивший нам участвовать в сотворении мира, вечно пребывает рядом с нами в облике Сверхдуши. Но мы не в состоянии видеть Его. Мы не можем увидеть Его, поскольку мним себя единовластными и независимыми богами.

КОММЕНТАРИЙ: Здесь объясняется, почему обусловленная душа не способна лицезреть Верховную Личность Бога. Люди не желают признавать Господа, даже когда Он предстает перед ними в образе Господа Кришны или Господа Рамачандры, живя среди них и играя роль героя или правителя. Аваджананти мам мудха манушим танум ашритам: негодяи (мудхи) оскорбляют Господа, считая Его обычным человеком. Несмотря на свое ничтожество, мы мним себя Богом, воображая, что тоже можем творить вселенные или делать богами других. По этой причине мы и не можем увидеть и постичь Верховную Личность Бога. Шрила Мадхвачарья в этой связи замечает:

лингам эва пашйамах
кадачид абхиманас ту
деванам апи санн ива
прайах калешу настй эва
таратамйена со 'пи ту

Несмотря на то что все мы в той или иной степени обусловлены, мы все же мним себя Богом. Только поэтому мы не в состоянии понять Бога или увидеть Его воочию.


Если бы Вы находились на уровне бхавы, вопрос «Скажите пожалуйста, с чем это связано?» у Вас бы не возник, поскольку:

Шримад Бхагаватам (4.28.42), фрагмент комментария:

«Когда такой преданный, следуя указаниям духовного учителя и регулирующим принципам преданного служения, достигает уровня спонтанной привязанности к Господу (рага-бхакти), Господь начинает наставлять его изнутри.»

Очень здорово, что Вам нравится повторять махамантру. Постарйтесь сосредоточиться на звуке махамантры, а не на образах, которые проявляет Ваш ум.

Спасибо Вам за Ваш вопрос, буду рад новым вопросам.

----------

